# Calculator for Eco Complete substrate please



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey LizzieB,

I have the same tank actually and used the fine grain too. I used 3 full bags of it and it was the right amount. I have some slops towards the back and less in the front where I am carpeting the tank. I'd think you'd be fine with that. My deepest slopes are like 3.5" and it's about 2" in the front.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow - wish I had read this before I started my latest tank with the regular Eco - the fine grade sounds great!


----------



## LizzieB (Jul 22, 2007)

bsantucci said:


> Hey LizzieB,
> 
> I have the same tank actually and used the fine grain too. I used 3 full bags of it and it was the right amount. I have some slops towards the back and less in the front where I am carpeting the tank. I'd think you'd be fine with that. My deepest slopes are like 3.5" and it's about 2" in the front.


Thanks for the reply! Would love to see pics of your set up, if available. Did you only use eco? I see many people are trying the Miracle Grow Organic mix as a base layer with the eco as a cap. This is all new to me so I thought I would keep it simple. I also have a 25 gallon that I might experiment with once I have the 46 bow up and running and cycled. What kind of light are you using? The tank will be shipped with the Marineland LED light but I have no idea which size or the light output in terms of lumens/PAR value. I assume it wont be sufficient for even low light growth. Which filtration are you using? I have an Aquaclear 50 on my 25 but think I will go to a canister for this 46 bow front.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

LizzieB said:


> Thanks for the reply! Would love to see pics of your set up, if available. Did you only use eco? I see many people are trying the Miracle Grow Organic mix as a base layer with the eco as a cap. This is all new to me so I thought I would keep it simple. I also have a 25 gallon that I might experiment with once I have the 46 bow up and running and cycled. What kind of light are you using? The tank will be shipped with the Marineland LED light but I have no idea which size or the light output in terms of lumens/PAR value. I assume it wont be sufficient for even low light growth. Which filtration are you using? I have an Aquaclear 50 on my 25 but think I will go to a canister for this 46 bow front.


I did some re-arranging over the weekend and I'm getting a new piece of manzanita wood this week so i'll be re-arranging again. I'll take a current photo tonight for you though, not a problem.

I did 100% Eco. That Marineland is terrible and unless you're sticking with just anubias and java ferns or other low light plants you won't be able to do much with it. I run a buildmyled.com 6300k Dutch Planted light which is great. Filter I run a Fluval 406 with CAL Aqua lily and intake pipes. I also run a Koralia Nano 240 on the other side of the tank for return circulation. Circulation is tricky in the bow front I've found but, the way I'm running now I have no deadspots and all plants sway nicely. I'd recommend a small powerhead like I run. Honestly, the Koralia is perfect for our tank size. It doesn't blast water like some powerheads, it creates a nice vortex. I also have an inline co2 diffuser hooked up to my tank. 

Sounds like you're new to this so there's a lot of learning and reading! I've done that for the last 4 months and I'm now at a place where I can finally sit back and enjoy the tank haha. My fiance is very happy now that she has me back kinda 

Feel free to ask questions. I was where you were recently and don't mind sharing what I've learned.


----------



## LizzieB (Jul 22, 2007)

Too funny! I was just getting ready to hit the "buy" button on the Fluval 406 as well but hated the look of the ribbed hoses and had started looking at the lily pipes as well but wasn't certain where to purchase them. Had seen a vendor from Taiwan on Ebay but wasn't sure how reliable that would be. Will need to do more research on that as well. The build your own LED sounds like a great project for my kid and husband to take on so I will check that site as well. Appreciate the info and will take you up on the offer for more advice!


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

The ribbed hoses on the 406 are terrible. I replaced mine with eheim green tubing when I switched to the lily pipes. I'd recommend that too. Too much gunk gets stuck in the ribbed hosing and they just don't fit right with the lily pipes.

If you plan to run more than one filter, like a canister and a HOB, I have a Fluval 306 sitting around I can sell you cheap. It would need a companion filter though for sure.


----------



## mattjm20 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm buying a Fluval 406 very shortly. I'm currently only familiar with normal old HOB filters. Can anyone clarify exactly what you do to eliminate the problem of the ugly tubing? I did find some products called Lily Pipes that look nice but from what I can tell the ones I saw are for nano tanks and i'm scared I'd get the wrong one and it wouldn't fit. (a link would be great!)

also, how does the pump linked on Ebay (Koralia Nano) hook up? I realize this sounds ridiculous but, again, I'm not really familiar with this type of filter. Thanks!


----------



## Terminalance (Oct 31, 2013)

I used Eco in my 20Long. Used about 15lbs of the normal course grade for the bottom layer, and a full 20lb bag of the fine grade on top. 35lbs for a 30x13" tank. Granted, I have a hill, but I could honestly use another 1/2inch. The fine grade Eco is beautiful, it is slightly larger grain than your standard pool filter sand, nonetheless will most definitely secure finicky plants such as HC and Staurogyne.


----------

